# Help - does hair grow back?!



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

It will definitely grow back, so take a deep breath and relax. Depending on how much was cut, it could take a few weeks or a few months, but it will be back.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Get some Nature's Farmacy Gro Hair, Johnny Be Good Coat Booster, or Show Stopper. It might help it grow back faster. I've been told that brushing both directions stimulates growth and that only clean hair grows- so lather that spot up and shampoo/dry it.  Good luck!


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Ugh..my husband did the same thing to Maggie once...I call it the "Pantaloons incident"...it does grow back...Maggie's were fine in a month or two (he cut them SHORT)


----------



## my1stgolden (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks Dexell1827...taking a deep breath and hiding the scissors from my husband too! 

Thanks CarolinaCasey...I will search for those products and hope they help.

I feel a little better...


----------



## my1stgolden (Oct 20, 2010)

Awwww maggiesmommy...I may have to borrow that...hehehe...pantaloons incident, that is quite humourous....thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

It will grow back. I am sure not fast enough for your liking. Does your husband need a hair cut? Perhaps you can oblige? Teddi grows hair like a weed. Maxine was SLOW....


----------



## my1stgolden (Oct 20, 2010)

Maxs Mom - HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Yes, as a matter of fact my husband does need a haircut! And, you're correct, it won't grow back as fast as I want.


----------

